# Cost of Glasses in Dubai vs UK



## stamboy (Apr 1, 2013)

I need to get some new glasses and was wondering if anyone had any experience of getting them over here vs UK in terms of price and quality.

I normally go for a mid-level designer pair in England and you often get buy one get one free deals at Specsavers and the like.

I've searched on the forum but there aren't any recent posts and I was just wondering if anyone had any experience.

On another matter is it easy to get daily disposable contact lenses here. I'm interested in just buying a few pairs not going on a monthly deal or anything. Obviously I'd need eye tests first too - how much do they cost roughly?

Thanks


----------



## Jumeirah Jim (Jan 24, 2011)

I've find the cost of glasses about the same. 

Daily disposables are a lot more expansive here. I wear them every day and pay about £20/mth to specsavers who deliver them to my parents place. What I pay includes a regular eye check. 

When I've asked here there seem to be no monthly contract deals and even when buying 90 day packs the cost is over a £1/day with check ups costing more on top of that. 

You don't need to show a prescription to buy them here. 

I have far more faith in the experts back home so have no plans to switch my business.


----------



## imac (Oct 14, 2012)

Jumeirah Jim said:


> I've find the cost of glasses about the same.


x2...

Got a pair made for my son coz he broke his, GUESS frame and polarized lenses etc... cost very comparable to back in CAN where his pair was originally from... probably the same for UK too...

We got his from an optical place in Burjuman, they had an eye doc on site, and they were offering free eye exams if you purchased your glasses from them... 

Like JJ tho, I would trust the docs from back home more... going by some of the docs I have met here seems the only thing you need to become a doctor here is an attested degree... actual medical experience does not really seem to be a requirement...


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

I'm addicted to the Zenni Optical website. I discovered it through JinxGirl on here and have ordered loads of pairs from it. They arrive normally within a week and then I get my lenses done in Sharjah for AED 25 each. I have a stunning range of frames and they cost, on average, around AED 150 a pair all-in, including shipping. My daily wear lenses are around AED 150 for a box of 30.


----------



## Canuck_Sens (Nov 16, 2010)

BedouGirl said:


> I'm addicted to the Zenni Optical website. I discovered it through JinxGirl on here and have ordered loads of pairs from it. They arrive normally within a week and then I get my lenses done in Sharjah for AED 25 each. I have a stunning range of frames and they cost, on average, around AED 150 a pair all-in, including shipping. My daily wear lenses are around AED 150 for a box of 30.


Me too Bedogirl, I order mine from Zenni Optical, they have several models and it is good for the money. they have several types of lenses you practically customize your whole glasses. SWEET!

I am also not very fond of having my eyes checked in a local glasses store. I did that once and the guy despite having the machine and else came back with wrong numbers. He said I did not have astigmatism which was impossible.

I suggest you all attend a real optometrist or a real ophthalmologist using your plans better be safe than sorry


----------



## Peterf (Jan 9, 2012)

BedouGirl said:


> I'm addicted to the Zenni Optical website. I discovered it through JinxGirl on here and have ordered loads of pairs from it. They arrive normally within a week and then I get my lenses done in Sharjah for AED 25 each. I have a stunning range of frames and they cost, on average, around AED 150 a pair all-in, including shipping. My daily wear lenses are around AED 150 for a box of 30.


Are yours single vision lenses? Or bifocal/progressive? 
I've found it impossible to find a decent optometrist here. 
Am happy to buy frames overseas & lenses from Sharjah if it's viable. 

Cheers


----------



## Canuck_Sens (Nov 16, 2010)

Peterf said:


> Are yours single vision lenses? Or bifocal/progressive?
> I've found it impossible to find a decent optometrist here.
> Am happy to buy frames overseas & lenses from Sharjah if it's viable.
> 
> Cheers


There are good eye doctors here. Try medcare, aster or directly with the good hospitals.


----------



## stamboy (Apr 1, 2013)

BedouGirl said:


> I'm addicted to the Zenni Optical website. I discovered it through JinxGirl on here and have ordered loads of pairs from it. They arrive normally within a week and then I get my lenses done in Sharjah for AED 25 each. I have a stunning range of frames and they cost, on average, around AED 150 a pair all-in, including shipping. My daily wear lenses are around AED 150 for a box of 30.


Nice post.

Is is the USA website you are referring to? Do you mean you just order the frames and then buy the lenses locally?


----------



## Peterf (Jan 9, 2012)

Canuck_Sens said:


> There are good eye doctors here. Try medcare, aster or directly with the good hospitals.


Thanks for the "heads-up"


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

stamboy said:


> Nice post.
> 
> Is is the USA website you are referring to? Do you mean you just order the frames and then buy the lenses locally?


Exactly. As long as you have your script, there are quite a few places you can buy lenses quite cheaply. You can order your lenses with the frames but I've never done that.


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Peterf said:


> Are yours single vision lenses? Or bifocal/progressive?
> I've found it impossible to find a decent optometrist here.
> Am happy to buy frames overseas & lenses from Sharjah if it's viable.
> 
> Cheers


I have astigmatism in both eyes. Sad to say it won't be much longer before I have to go to progressives. I presently juggle between two pairs of specs, simply because it makes it easy to use daily wear contacts when I go out.

I generally get my eyes tested at Yateems or Dubai Optical. I was actually going to the little optician kiosk in my local Choitrams and found them to be fine. I've managed to get away without paying for many years now, but I'm not sure how much longer that will last. When it comes down to it, it's not the actual place you go, but the person who tests your eyes.


----------



## Peterf (Jan 9, 2012)

BedouGirl said:


> I have astigmatism in both eyes. Sad to say it won't be much longer before I have to go to progressives. I presently juggle between two pairs of specs, simply because it makes it easy to use daily wear contacts when I go out.
> 
> I generally get my eyes tested at Yateems or Dubai Optical. I was actually going to the little optician kiosk in my local Choitrams and found them to be fine. I've managed to get away without paying for many years now, but I'm not sure how much longer that will last. When it comes down to it, it's not the actual place you go, but the person who tests your eyes.


I have the same issue, with one lazy eye, therefore the PD is different for each eye - something they don't understand here. 
I used to wear contacts, but my business involves very lint laden workplaces & I find contacts uncomfortable now. 
I have struggled with progressives as the "focussing point" seems too narrow for me. I am seriously considering wither bifocals. 
I totally agree, it's not the place, it's the person.


----------



## Canuck_Sens (Nov 16, 2010)

BedouGirl said:


> it's not the actual place you go, but the person who tests your eyes.


It is true,but good places usually have good doctors I find.


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Peterf said:


> I have the same issue, with one lazy eye, therefore the PD is different for each eye - something they don't understand here.
> I used to wear contacts, but my business involves very lint laden workplaces & I find contacts uncomfortable now.
> I have struggled with progressives as the "focussing point" seems too narrow for me. I am seriously considering wither bifocals.
> I totally agree, it's not the place, it's the person.


There's one particular doctor here called Millicent Grimm. Because you seem to have quite specific and special needs, perhaps it might be worth consulting someone like her for a check-up? You can google her. I have only ever heard good things about her.


----------



## Peterf (Jan 9, 2012)

BedouGirl said:


> There's one particular doctor here called Millicent Grimm. Because you seem to have quite specific and special needs, perhaps it might be worth consulting someone like her for a check-up? You can google her. I have only ever heard good things about her.


Thank you very much - I certainly will.


----------



## JonGard (Aug 18, 2013)

BedouGirl said:


> My daily wear lenses are around AED 150 for a box of 30.


Can I ask where you get them from?

I've ended up going opticians on JBR and paying 500 for monthlies, not ideal!


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

JonGard said:


> Can I ask where you get them from?
> 
> I've ended up going opticians on JBR and paying 500 for monthlies, not ideal!


Just normal opticians, wherever I happen to be when I need them. AED 500 for a box of 30? That's outrageous. Having said that, I live in Jumeirah so perhaps that's the going price down your end ?


----------



## JonGard (Aug 18, 2013)

BedouGirl said:


> Just normal opticians, wherever I happen to be when I need them. AED 500 for a box of 30? That's outrageous. Having said that, I live in Jumeirah so perhaps that's the going price down your end ?


Sadly it's just where I work, not where I live!


----------



## Jumeirah Jim (Jan 24, 2011)

JonGard said:


> Sadly it's just where I work, not where I live!


You're being hugely ripped off there Jon. 

Don't you ever go to standard malls where any opticians would charge max AED 200?


----------



## JonGard (Aug 18, 2013)

Jumeirah Jim said:


> You're being hugely ripped off there Jon.
> 
> Don't you ever go to standard malls where any opticians would charge max AED 200?


This is pathetic but... I just assumed that was about standard here and never got round to researching it until I found you lot 

Cheers for the response!


----------



## sashikedi (Jan 11, 2013)

I've checked the price of one optician in MoE.
They asked for 255 AED / box (J&J acuvue advance biweekly)
I've ordered it from UK, there is a website who sends the lenses by airmail. Only 7 GBP for shipping. The total price was half what i would pay if i bought from Dubai.

The problem is, emirates post is little bit chaotic.
11th -> i ordered
13th -> shipped from UK
20th -> arrived to UAE
21th -> dispatched to post office.

Then you should find a way for your company postman to collect it.
I went to postoffice myself and they turned me down because i'm not the person responsible for the PO Box.
I went there a second time early in the morning. This time there was no one else, just me. They printed the notification immediately and gave me the post.


----------



## earthworm88 (Jun 14, 2013)

Peterf said:


> I have the same issue, with one lazy eye, therefore the PD is different for each eye - something they don't understand here.
> I used to wear contacts, but my business involves very lint laden workplaces & I find contacts uncomfortable now.
> I have struggled with progressives as the "focussing point" seems too narrow for me. I am seriously considering wither bifocals.
> I totally agree, it's not the place, it's the person.


You would think they should know considering now 9 out of 10 use automated pupillometer. (However, if you have significant eye turn, then monocular PD won't matter anymore for various reasons)

Perhaps your progressives were measured incorrectly or they were not the right "design" for the frame you chose or your glasses are just not adjusted correctly on your face. Sadly, the progressive brands selection is somewhat limited here, as most stores here normally just sell one specific brand so you are stuck with that design. I personally prefer Zeiss Gradal Top among other brands but haven't found them here. Getting a good pair of glasses made not only depends on science but the art of it, knowing your visual needs and the type of frame you choose, then recommend accordingly. Unfortunately here, they are mostly robots, even trained monkeys can do better. 

Bifocals are definitely much easier to adapt, but it's no fun if you are a computer user as they don't provide you with the intermediate mid range for screen distance. Trifocals are going extinct with the advance of progressives. If you can find a good quality well fitted progressives, you will love them once you have adjusted to them!

In my search, the glasses and contacts here are almost twice as expensive as in the US.

Cheers!


----------

